

Project Noah: A tool to explore, document wildlife. - erhanerdogan
http://www.projectnoah.org/

======
vanchi
Nice UI touch there, Project Noah.

Here's another interesting app: <http://leafsnap.com/> Leaf snap, click a
photo of a leaf and you get ID suggestions. Both apps are very cool!

~~~
trisomy21
Thanks Vanchi! Leafsnap is great and I enjoy using the app. When we launched
the Project Noah app last year, this space was empty, but lots of new and cool
apps/websites are out there now. Also check out iNaturalist and Scispy (by the
discovery channel).

------
blackboxxx
Big upvote on this one. I'll be using it. Instead of immediately freaking out
when we see an insect (and calling an exterminator) perhaps this app will help
us appreciate and respect them more?

I'm allowed to dream.

------
mariana54
This highly interesting,smart and convincing app shows thousands of examples
on nature’s living beings. Great app!!

